# Welche Ansprüche stellen Sonnenbarsche?



## fränk2 (24. Feb. 2014)

Da ich mir heuer zu den Goldis und Shubis etwa 2 Sonnebarsche dazuholen möchte wollt ich fragen ob das Problemlos geht oder ob es irgendetwas gibt das ich bislang noch nicht gefunden habe. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Feb. 2014)

Das Jungfische der Goldis gefressen werden ist für manche ein Problen und für andere eine Lösung. Weiterhin kommt es auf die Teichgröße an. Da zwei Mänchen sich ein einem kleinen Teich nicht aus dem Weg gehen können. Ein Pärchen kann dagegen aus einer Goldfischplage eine Sonnenbarschplage entstehen lassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi Frank,

was beim einsetzen zu beachten ist das sehr viele Sonnenfische eine schnelle Veränderungen bei den Wasserwerten gar nicht mögen. Das Anpassen an die neuen Werte im Teich sollte langsam erfolgen (günstigstenfalls über den ganze Tag). Ein Männchen braucht im Frühjahr zumindest stellenweise einen einigermaßen festen Bodengrund (grober Sand, feiner Kies ect.) wo es eine Laichkuhle anlegen können - machen sie meißt auch wenn gar keine Damen da sind (erst ne Kuhle ausheben, dann wird sich nach willigen Mädels umgeschaut). Du wirst die Sonnenfische zusätzlich mit Frost- und Lebendfutter versorgen müssen, schon 4-5 Goldfische sorgen nämlich dafür das an Lebendfutter in einem 5000l Teich für die carnivoren Sonnenfische kaum was übrig bleibt (nur von der Goldfischbrut im Sommer werden sie ja nicht das ganze Jahr satt da sie nur kleine Fischen überwältigen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Michael H (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo

Versorge meinen Sonnenbarsch meistens mit Regenwürmer'n . Ist auch immer der erste der da ist wenn was lebendes in den Teich fällt ......


----------



## muh.gp (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

das mit den zwei konkurrierenden Männchen kann ich bestätigen... Habe mal den Sonnenbarsch aus meinem kleinen Teich in den Koiteich gesetzt, wo ebenfalls ein Sonnenbarsch seine Runden dreht. Es dauerte ein oder zwei Tage bis die beiden ihr jeweiliges Revier abgesteckt hatten. Und das wurde dann so vehement verteidigt, dass sich nicht mal mehr die großen Koi (40 cm) an den üblichen Futterplatz gewagt haben oder angegriffen wurden. Denn genau dort hatte der __ Barsch sich sein Wohnzimmerchen eingerichtet.

Inzwischen hat wieder jeder Sonnenbarsch seine "eigenen" Teich und es herrscht Ruhe im Gewässer. Und bei 5.000 Litern reicht ein Geburtenkontrolleur vollkommen aus... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

ein kleiner aber sehr wichtiger biologischer Hinweiß

__ Barsche sind nur die Mitglieder der Familie Barsche (Percidae)

alle Sonnenfische/__ Sonnenbarsche oder auch die weit verbreiteten Buntbarsche in den Aquarien, sind obwohl sie laufend als Barsche betitelt werden noch nie Barsche gewesen. Die Sonnenfische/Sonnenbarsche (Centrachidae) und Buntbarsche (Cichlidae) sind ganz eigenständige Familien und mit den Barschen (Percidae) nicht mal näher  verwandt 

gehören aber alle (zusammen mit ca. 1/3 aller Fischfamilien der Erde) in die Ordnung Perciforme - Barschartige 

(daher immer bei zusammengesetzten Wörten die Namen voll ausschreiben  läßt man unbedacht den vorderen Teil vorm ....__ barsch einfach weg führt das zwangsläufig zu Verwechslungen - wie immer wieder in Aquarienforen zu sehen ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## maarkus (26. Feb. 2014)

Ich habe letztes Jahr 15 Forellenbarsche eingesetzt. Sie waren schwer zu bekommen und ich wusste ja nicht, wie viele über bleiben. Jetzt habe ich immer noch 15 Stück 
Ich hab zum Glück schon einen Abnehmer für meinen Überbestand. Gefüttert habe ich zuerst 50 Goldfische (6 Große leben noch), dann 40 __ Moderlieschen (alle weg), Köderfische vom Angeln (alle sofort weg) und immer wieder __ Würmer. Über den Winter 100 Rotfedern (sehr viele sind noch da).


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2014)

Wir haben seit Jahren 2 __ Sonnenbarsche in unserem großen Teich.
Erst haben wir Jonny als Jungfisch bekommen, 2 Jahre später haben wir Butch als Jungfisch dazugesetzt.
Sie vertragen sich hervorragend.... lediglich wenn ich Mehlwürmer füttere und das mache ich regelmäßig,
stehen sie hübsch weit voneinander entfernt und warten auf ihre jeweilige Ration.
Die Sonnenbarsche haben wir, weil wir einer Überpopulation von Sarasa und __ Shubunkin entgegenwirken
woll(t)en... und es klappt wunderbar. Für einen 5000 l Teich und entsprechend kleinem Fischbesatz
reicht m.E. nach allerdings 1 Sonnenbarsch, Geschlecht wäre ja dann egal.
Die männlichen Sonnenbarsche sind allerdings von ihrer Farbe her beeindruckender
als die Weiber.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Barsche sind nur die Mitglieder der Familie Barsche (Percidae)


 Ich sag nix  und deine Barsche dürfen immer noch nicht in meine Wiese.


----------



## fränk2 (26. Feb. 2014)

Danke für die vielen Informationen. Ich denke ich werde es mal mit einem versuchen und danach dann eventull noch einen 2ten. Muss mich mal schlau machen wo ich die Fische bekomme. hier bei uns ist es nicht ganz so einfach wenn man mal etwas anderes als Goldis oder Shubis haben möchte


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg beim Einkauf. Bei mir schwimmen auch vier __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich. Von den ursprünglichen waren es einige Monate später nur noch drei, seit zwei Jahren gibt es Nachwuchs (ein Einziger, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe). Sobald das Wasser im Frühjahr warm geworden ist, macht es Spaß, den beiden großen Männern beim "Nestbau" und "Balzen" zuzuschauen.
Im Sommer kann man abends gut hören, wie sie nach kleinen Fischen jagen. Obwohl ich für meinen kleinen Teich so viele Sonnenbarsche habe (und diese recht fleißig sind), vermehren sich die Rotfedern dennoch. Das Revierverhalten der Männer ist sehr ausgeprägt. Bei mir wächst einiges an Unterwasserpflanzen, was hierfür sehr hilfreich ist, und der einzigen Frau sehr entgegenkommt. Diese ist bereits an ihrer Form (deutlich "runder") und an der fehlenden "rot-schwarz" gefärbten Schuppe am Kiemendeckel recht gut zu erkennen. Dass "meine" Männer diese schöne bunte Schuppe nur auf einer Seite haben, finde ich interessant.


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2014)

Ich wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen - ich denke das passt irgendwie auch dazu ...
Seit 2 Wochen hab ich immer mal wieder einen (vom Schwanz her) angefressenen kleinen __ Goldfisch im Teich treiben - sind da die beiden __ Barsche aktiv oder ist das was anderes - wie gesagt es sind immer rel. kleine Goldis betroffen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## samorai (27. Feb. 2014)

Hi Nori!
Gelbrand-__ Käfer sind auch im Winter aktiv, könnte man / Du in betracht ziehen.
Fangen kann man sie am besten in der Nacht, Teich mit Taschenlampe ableuchten, halten sich gern zwischen Steinen auf.

Viel Spass Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2014)

Hi Nori,

wenn da ein Fisch "angefressen" (Fleischwunden hat) ist war es kein Raubfisch. __ Raubfische, (zumindest die es im Teich aushalten) können frische lebendige Fischbeute nur im ganzen schlucken. Die Zähne/Zähnchen von __ Hecht, __ Zander, __ Barsch, __ Aal, Sonnenfischen (und fast allen anderen Raubfischen) dienen alleine dem festhalten der glitschigen Beute und sind nicht in der Lage Fleisch zu zerschneiden. Nur sehr wenige Raubfische wie z.B. Haie und Piranhas können Fleischbrocken rausbeißen/-reißen. Die haben dafür aber auch ganz spezielle geformte Zähne (groß, dreieckig und mit scharfen Rändern) die bei den Haien beim Kopfschütteln dann wie ein Steakmesser oder bei Piranhas beim zubeißen wie ne Schere arbeiten

wenn es, wie Ron schrieb, ein __ Gelbrandkäfer ist kannst Du dagegen nichts machen. Gelbrandkäfer stehen mittlerweile nämlich ebenfalls unter Naturschutz (dürfen weder getötet, gefangen noch umgesiedelt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nori (28. Feb. 2014)

Again what learned - Danke!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tinky (28. Feb. 2014)

Meine __ Sonnenbarsche  - ursprünglich waren es mal 2...jetzt ca. 10 - "stehen" fast nur auf der Stelle.
Die haben das "Nachwuchsproblem" toll in den Griff bekommen....habe so gut wie keinen Nachwuchs mehr...bis auf die __ Barsche selber eben 
Ich muss allerdings immer höllisch aufpassen, dass ich sie bei Rumkäschen nicht aus Versehen mit aus dem Teich hole...die verteidigen Ihr Revier selbst gegen den Käscher!


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Tinky!
Darf ich oder andere auch etwas Rumkächer'n.* Wie wird denn ausgeschenkt?*
Sorry, aber ich konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Tinky!
> Darf ich oder andere auch etwas Rumkächer'n.* Wie wird denn ausgeschenkt?*
> Sorry, aber ich konnte mir das einfach nicht verkneifen.
> 
> mfg Ron!



Na direkt aus der 500 Liter Teichschale 

LG René


----------

